# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Recommended reading for Trigger Pullers.

## Doktor_Jeep

You probably think this is about shooting skills and survival or other stuff like that.

But this is not. 


As before I stated that a successful movement requires 4 major elements. To reiterate (order is not importance).

1. Legal (common law experts, legal eagles - the people who can actually beat any federal case in court)
2. Economic (the Austrians! Lewrockwell.com FTW)
3. Spiritual (Anything but the bought-out pro war fake christians and likudniks).
4. Enforcement arm of the Supreme Law of the Land under Article Section 8 to deal with any violations of USC 18 S241-242,243 (this could also be called......Militia.... Eeek! *gasp* everybody hide!)


One cannot stand alone, all depend on the others. 


Now as for the Bearing Arms forum, because we KNOW the other elements have their own forums too but never come here (those anti-social rat bastards), I have some reading material to recommend that, if read, understood, and adhered to, we can help the other 3 elements in winning the war, rather than hurt them. 

Those other 3 elements CAN win. And when they do, that is when the shooting will start. Because of what the past can tell us, it was not until the King was being beaten politically and legally that the redcoats were sent to Concord. And if Round II does not happen the 1775 way, it will happen the 1995 way.

So, the reading I recommend, starts with two books, and ends with two authors of various articles.

Two of the books are written by David Grossman:

"On Killing"
"On Combat"
There is also a fictional book by Grossman called "Two Space War" that is quite entertaining but has a great adaptation of "On Killing".

"On Killing" is about a concept called "killology" in general. For those of you who cometh from under the rock, there is actually an entire site for this:
http://www.killology.com/


On Killing is a very important book, and it would take me all night to explain it. But it is often said that anyone who has a gun, and therefore may be involved in the subject of armed conflict and killing, needs to read that book. This is not my opinion. I have read that opinion from others more than I could count. I have read that book, back in 2004, and it was an eye-opener. 

The other one, "On Combat", is also a great book that deals with the effects of the "Toxic corrosive environment" of combat. This book expands on "On Killing" but not a rehash or elaboration. It should NOT be missed. 

Why do I recommend these books? Because those who read them will gain an understanding of the matters of atrocity, dehumanization, the group dynamics of warfare, and other important topics. Remember, while the minions of those masters of the state have their killbots who can take orders, every patriot and gun owner needs to be trained in the warrior sciences because of the structure of that combat force defined by the Second Amendment calls for all of us to be on the "same page" (no pun intended since this is about books) regarding what to do and how to handle certain situations. Like I have said before, the situation changes daily and we might find things going in our favor in the future - right up until some one-toother with an SKS starts shooting meter maids or mall cops. If it was common knowledge that all sane patriots knew the ropes, it would be very hard for the enemy to false flag this aspect of instigation. In other words, when Billy Bob Onetooth goes and pops the meter maid, it will be very hard to push that "he was heavily involved in the patriot movement" crap when every patriot is well versed on how such an activity would never serve any movement calling itself "patriotic". 

Now for the articles.

There is one writer of many articles who writings should be studied. He is writing about Fourth Generation Warfare. Once wrote about Fifth  Generation Warfare too (when I sent an email about it) but that level is not yet clearly defined. That author is ...

William S Lind. 

There is an archive of his writings here:
http://www.google.com/custom?sa=Sear...ewrockwell.com

His writings on Fourth Generation Warfare, the effects thereof, and how the state is powerless against it, should be known by everyone who is having little beyond a rifle. 

The other is David Kilcullen.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Kilcullen

His writings on the 4GW topic should also be essential reading for the modern COUNTER-insurgent. 

Read anything you find from them. It's worth the trouble.



Why all that reading? Like I said, we have 3 other elements to work with, and they are quite intelligent on what needs to be done. But one idiot trigger puller having a hammer (their gun) and seeing everything as a nail can ruin the work of the other 3. The global order depends on our mistakes; for their credibility is fast deteriorating. Right now it looks as if there are very few police and soldiers willing to make the ultimate sacrifice for the attorney general or the minions in Mordor DC.  If this is done right, they could all end up like Hitler in his last days in the bunker and Americans won't have to kill Americans. All of this depends on us, not doing anything stupid, and knowing about the principles of escalation in warfare. 

If you read those materials, you will understand this cartoon clip, and why it's important not to give any enemy an opportunity to maintain this mindset (and what the "hitlers" in their bunkers would love for their minions to be like):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujQ-n...eature=related

Keep in mind that in Poland, as an example, Pols refused to crack down on Pols during the solidarity movement - but if the "crackdownees" started acting like one-toothers with SKSs, the Soviets would have had their way. 

So there you have it. Know of these concepts in these books and articles, you go from being a liability to a well informed warrior. 

So read up. live it, learn it. Love it.

----------

